# [OFF] Chercher du boulot en France?

## Trevoke

Coucou, c'est votre emigre prefere ! (sinon je vous tabasse   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil: )

Je voudrais savoir ce qu'il y a comme resources pour chercher du travail dans ma terre natale (et puis, euh, en fait, ca vaut la peine d'y rentrer ou c'est trop la merde?).

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui sont dans les environs de la France, vous sauriez comment chercher du travail,  disons, euh, en Allemagne, ou en Italie.. ?

Y a pas de garantie que j'aille par la mais j'aimerais bien avoir un ou deux points de departs au cas ou.

Merci!  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

www.anpe.fr

J'utilise les codes ROME : 

- Informaticien expert/Informaticienne experte (32331)

- Informaticien/Informaticienne d'étude (32321)

Tu peux te faire envoyer des mails chaque jour avec toutes les nouvelles offres, avec un filtre sur le métier, le code ROME, la région géographique, c'est assez bien fait je trouve, mieux que des trucs comme Monster, le seul défaut, il faut t'identifier sur le site tous les 6 mois, sinon ils arretent de t'envoyer des mails, mais ça reste supportable

C'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé mon taff, malgré pas d'experience (bon ok, après 8 mois ...) et ce que je conseille à tout le monde, au minimum

De plus, tu n'es pas obligé d'être inscrit à l'APNE ou quoi que ce soit, c'est vraiment libre, donc pas de problème pour les démarches distantes

Bon, je pense pas que ce soit la peine de rentrer avant d'avoir les conclusions finales sur DADVSI, mais bon, on sait jamais ...

----------

## Trevoke

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

Si tu as un statut de cadre, va sur le site de l'apec

----------

## Delvin

Ils sont disponibles où les codes ROME ?

Ca peut etre interressant  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

Tu as aussi le site www.lesjeudi.com et www.ouestjob.com qui existe pour chaque grande région.

Ces 2 sites (et plus si tu comptes les variantes de ouestjob) sont spécialisés dans l'info et les nouvelles techno.

Généralement les annonces sont celles de SSII. 

A noter que lesjeudi, envoi également un mail selon tes choix.

----------

## Trevoke

Tres interessant tout ca.  :Smile: 

Et au niveau de certifications requises? A+, CCNA, CCIE, Net+, MCSE, ca vous dit quelque chose? C'est utilise en France?

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> A+, CCNA, CCIE, Net+, MCSE, ca vous dit quelque chose?

 

Ca fait sonner la cloche Microsoft et Cisco :P

En bref, rien d'intéressant pour les utilisateurs, mais beaucoup pour les patrons.

----------

## pilou254

Salut,

tu peux tenter ta chance chez :

http://www.expectra.fr/home.jsp

Ils savent faire ce que l'anpe ne sait pas faire, et leur réseau est européen ....

En ce qui concerne ta question sur le " bien fondé " d'un retour professionnel en france, saches que, malheureusement, la france est en passe de devenir le pays le plus sous-dévellopé d'europe, pèse bien le pour et le contre.

Bonne chance.Last edited by pilou254 on Wed Jul 19, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> tu peux tenter ta chance chez :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

+1

----------

## Trevoke

Pilou, kwen : malheureusement j'en avais un peu l'impression, est-ce que vous pourriez developper un peu sur le sujet?

----------

## Tsukusa

Non justement on ne peut pas développer, sinon on va perdre notre statut de pays le moins développer d'Europe.

----------

## Trevoke

s/developper/elaborer

rho la la.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pilou254

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Pilou, kwen : malheureusement j'en avais un peu l'impression, est-ce que vous pourriez developper un peu sur le sujet?

 

Chômage massif endémique, administration carcinogène, criminalité politico-financière quasi obscène, dette publique inimaginable, paupérisation galopante des salariés et retraités, ascenseur social en panne, systèmes de santé, éducatif et judiciaire déliquescents et j'en passe ( on croirait lire le début de programme de certains candidats ... ce n'est pas le cas, je ne fait pas de politique ). 

Ca me fait mal d'écrire cela, mais c'est la triste vérité, tous les organes vitaux du pays sont gravement touchés, rien que la lecture, partielle, du rapport annuel de la court des comptes fait froid dans le dos.

In fine, les forces vives capables de fournir de la valeur ajoutée et de la richesse en france ne servent plus qu'à collmater les avaries du navire, sans aucune autre considérations ... 

Je ne veux pas te décourager mais si tu est bon dans ton boulot et que tu as de l'énergie à revendre, surtout ne gâche pas ces qualités dans une république bananière, ça casserait tes rêves. ( - réflexion apolitique - )

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai enfin, le tout c'est de trouver la bonne boîte que ce soit n'importe où.

C'est un peu comme les gars qui préfèrent être dans une ambiance de merde au boulot mais gagner plus.

Je ne pense pas que la politique soit si génante que ça pour empêcher Trevoke de bosser en France(enfin je me trompe peut-être).

Sinon les gars, si vous ne vous plaisez pas en France mais que vous ne pouvez pas la quitter, venez en Franche-Comté, pas l'ombre d'un taff en informatique mais par contre, fromage et pinard à gogo   :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

http://fr.lolix.org

C'est sur ce site que j'ai eu mon boulot. L'intérêt c'est que chaque metier proposé est orienté linux.

Je suis etonné que personne ne l'ait déjà proposé   :Very Happy: 

----------

